

Intel 48-core Single-Chip Cloud [pdf] - yu
http://download.intel.com/pressroom/pdf/rockcreek/SCC_Announcement_JustinRattner.pdf

======
yu

      * 24 "tiles" with two IA cores per tile
      * A 24-router mesh network with 256 GB/s bisection bandwidth
      * 4 integrated DDR3 memory controllers
      * Hardware support for message-passing

IA x86 compatible. Availability not announced. Experimental.

